# safety gear



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

what brand and model safety gear do you guys have (helmet, gloves, shinguards, shoes, etc.) and why did you choose them?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

you wear all that for dj and urban?
i can understand shoes or glove if your hands get sweaty but dang shingaurds and helmet?what kinda stuff are you riding? surly nothing as big as the jimmy levan sequence i am about to post


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think that a helmet is a must. You always think you're in control until you lose control. It's cliche, but for a reason.

I like 661 products. And I'm supposed to be wearing/pushing them. I'm not real fond of their helmets though, too warm.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

will if your in control you not pushing youself


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I'm the unsponsored posterboy for 661. Their stuff works and it's inexpensive when compared to other brands. Helmet is a no-brainer (sorry about that) and you'll want shinguards the first time your pedals ever taste raw flesh.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> you wear all that for dj and urban?
> i can understand shoes or glove if your hands get sweaty but dang shingaurds and helmet?what kinda stuff are you riding? surly nothing as big as the jimmy levan sequence i am about to post


no i don't wear all that, all i have now is a helmet. just wondering what you guys do wear and which makes are good.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

I always wear my lid!!! I paid WAY too much for my education to become a veg in a bed w/ tubes sticking out of my body.

Ya might wanna think about shin guards. (unless you like shins that look like this....) And yes the IS my Tibia. The missing piece of meat was hanging off of my pedal.









It's like I say for riding street bikes. (motorcycles)....Dont dress for the ride, dress for the crash


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Which is exactly the point why you should wear a helmet.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

usually shoes are a good idea. and pants and a shirt if your feeling ***** hahahaha


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Ya know...it amazes me how guys wanna be gnar-core and rock w/o a lid. 
You might think it's cool, but take it from someone in school studying to be an RN and who has seen it first hand, You dont look very cool with a cracked open skull, brain damage, and the inability to function.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

yea ladies dig that


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> will if your in control you not pushing youself


What a stupid comment. If i was in a car race and had control does that mean im not driving as fast as possible?


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

cranberry said:


> Ya know...it amazes me how guys wanna be gnar-core and rock w/o a lid.
> You might think it's cool, but take it from someone in school studying to be an RN and who has seen it first hand, You dont look very cool with a cracked open skull, brain damage, and the inability to function.


ya, i just finished my first year of medical school and i couldn't agree with you more. i have a helmet for now, but the first things i'm looking to buy before i start trying more difficult things are shin guards and gloves.


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

well since no one else is postin there gear i have a pink bell fraction helmet, tse shingaurds, no fear combat gloves, and no clothes... they just wiegh you down.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think you mean Bell Faction.

All helmets meet CPSC safety standards. I would suggest a skate-style helmet because it does provide more coverage than a cross country helmet. The downside is that they can get quite warm. I really like the Giro Xen. It offers the same back and side protection as a BMX helmet, but has the ventilation of a XC-style lid.

Shinguards: get something with a knee. It's worth it. The Fox shinguards with the x-up retention system works quite well. I also like the 661 offerings. Just make sure that the knee is articulate.

I've always liked the 661 Gracia gloves. I would not suggest buying Specialized gloves, they seem to wear through very very quickly; they are comfortable though.

Shoes: skate style or something with a flat sole. The Vans skate shoes with Off The Wall soles are awesome. DC, Etnies, Globe, etc. I liked my Vans Rowleys. There are mountain bike specific shoes, they typically have a sole that's slightly stiffer. The 5.10 Impact is a great shoe that offers amazing grip, not too much in the looks department though.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I wear my lid, and when I know I'll be djing a lot, gloves too, and borrowed soccer shinguards. I wear fallen rival shoes, which grip awesomely, and comfy as hell(to me at least), and last a long time(I've never had a shoe last me more than 4 months before those).


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not riding anything without helmet and gloves. Last year, I was just riding along in a park (as normal people understand the word) and found myself on hands and knees on a wooden bridge with some sand on it. My shins still have the scars but the hands were protected.

Most people need their heads and hands functional.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I think you mean Bell Faction.
> 
> All helmets meet CPSC safety standards. I would suggest a skate-style helmet because it does provide more coverage than a cross country helmet. The downside is that they can get quite warm. I really like the Giro Xen. It offers the same back and side protection as a BMX helmet, but has the ventilation of a XC-style lid.
> 
> ...


how does the giro xen fit? i have a pretty skinny head. but it does look like a sweet helmet.

and i just bought a pair of fox pawtectors on eBay, and i'm planning on getting some 661 4x4 shin guards.

i actually have an old pair of nss shoes that i think work okay.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

aznsap said:


> how does the giro xen fit? i have a pretty skinny head. but it does look like a sweet helmet.
> 
> and i just bought a pair of fox pawtectors on eBay, and i'm planning on getting some 661 4x4 shin guards.
> 
> i actually have an old pair of nss shoes that i think work okay.


I've got a Giro E2, the Xen fits pretty similarly. The RocLoc retention system works great, probably one of the best out there.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

what's the difference between the xen and e2? why did you choose the e2 over the xen?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Xen has less ventilation, but offers more back and side coverage. I originally chose the E2 because of the additional ventilation. I already have a full-face and a BMX helmet. I wanted something for the hot days, or when I'd have to climb.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I had a Giro Xen for a couple of years... loved it, rode everything in it, fr, some xc races, trials, etc.... but I sold it last winter for snowboarding gear and cash.... made decent money back on it, considering how cheap you can find them around now. anyway, it fit Great, and had some awesome ventilation for how much coverage it had, like I said, I did several 24-32mi. XC races in it.
but, now I just have a RED shaun white helmet, that I use for both snowboarding, and biking season. works great for both, but it does get hot. I just take it off when pedaling sections, then when I get to somewhere gnarly, or trying somethings, I put it on. Same with my shinguards, which are some old Roach Rally FR's. Solid and good fitting, and great protection, but again, hot stuff. I'm looking at picking up just some TSC knee pads, so I can wear them under jeans more easily, and I don't like all the bulk of the Rally's on street rides, etc. maybe some Kink thin shin guards?... hmmm... I'm broke for the moment though.
I have several pairs of old gloves, from Shift MX to Fox (I grew up riding MX bikes and enduos), to Troyleedesigns (XC is my favorite!), but my most recent is the TSC gloves, in all black. actually, the same gloves that the hottie in XSL_WiLL's avatar is wearing, but her's are white/black... they aren't that bad, very durable, nice wipes for sweat, and small perforations in the leather palm that you can cool your hand down by blowing into.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually she's wearing Shadow Conspiracy gloves.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Actually she's wearing Shadow Conspiracy gloves.


yep. TSC = The Shadow Conspiracy.  mine are all black though, no white fingers, those don't last...

damn.... that is one fit bird... stupid gloves are in the way.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> yep. TSC = The Shadow Conspiracy.  mine are all black though, no white fingers, those don't last...
> 
> damn.... that is one fit bird... stupid gloves are in the way.


Sorry, wasn't thinking, just wanted to post the picture.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i always wear a helmet (unless im riding around he corner to the store)...i usually wear gloves as they do absorb the sweat and take away the frition that gets generated between hand and rubber.

as for shoes i dont know why i wear them because they look so unpractical but a pair of puma future cats (red is the only way to go)...flat sole and serious spikes seem to be the way to go with a pedal/shoe combo cause i have exceptional grip


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

for shoes, i need some opinions:

how about the globe mojo:









globe falcon:









dvs contra:









i'm asking about these b/c i see some in my size on eBay. and how can i tell if it has a gum outsole? that's what i want, right?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not buying shoes without trying them on.
Just today, I tried about half a dozen pairs and did not feel comfortable in any of them (I walked into the shops in some cheap Scott shoes that, miraculously, fit me just right but they are getting worn out).


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

you cant go wrong w/ indoor soccer shoes. Adidas Samba. $40 at your local sporting goods store or clothing store. they have excellent grip and hold up real well. oh... and they are really comfortable.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

what are some good stores that carry these shoes?


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

the adidas??? Academy, Sports Authority, Kohls, etc. basically any sporting goods store. and some clothing stores such as kohls.

skate shoes can be found at Pac Sun, or online.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Pretty rare to catch me without a helmet. I've got a ton of them:
661 full face
Azonic dirt lid - doesnt fit my narrow head well
Pryme skate style -ditto
and a couple of XC helmets
2 pairs of Fox gloves, Specialized Kani leg armour, Play shin guards, some arm armour I never wear and that's it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

aznsap said:


> what are some good stores that carry these shoes?


Skate shoes for sure. Go to the mall. The Vans store obviously carries Vans skate shoes. There will be random shops and shoe stores that will carry other brands such as DC, Etnies, Adio, etc.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, skate shoes fo sho', no soccer business.... or go with dedicated bmx shoes, such as etnies, lotek, or orchid... I would say you have to try them on though. go to your local skate shop. I wouldn't head to a pacsun, I don't trust that mass produced, mass marketed hype junk. yes, similar brands as a skate shop, etc., but the specific cheapie models that they carry seem to be sourced from hong kong where there are no patent or copyright laws... good for some things, but not shoes that actually see use, they just have large brand names or labels smeared all over.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Gear*

Helmet and gloves always. Also neoprene BMX shin guards because I am sick of mashing up my shins. It doesn't look very cool and I don't care at all. FiveTen impact shoes.

JMH



zaefod said:


> Pretty rare to catch me without a helmet. I've got a ton of them:
> 661 full face
> Azonic dirt lid - doesnt fit my narrow head well
> Pryme skate style -ditto
> ...


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

*661 for pads*

661 race knee-shin and elbow pads offer decent protection for light FR and DJ. 661 DJ knee and elbow pads are super thick.

I only wear pads when doing DJs I've never done before, or trying new tricks. Otherwise, just a helmet, thanks. BMX/skate style... the more vents the better. For really big jumps I wear an Azonic full face.

I find skate shoes to be just OK, since they tend to be really soft. 661 shoes would be better but I'd never buy shoes w/o trying them on first and no LBS here has 'em in stock.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

B100 said:



> 661 race knee-shin and elbow pads offer decent protection for light FR and DJ. 661 DJ knee and elbow pads are super thick.
> 
> I only wear pads when doing DJs I've never done before, or trying new tricks. Otherwise, just a helmet, thanks. BMX/skate style... the more vents the better. For really big jumps I wear an Azonic full face.
> 
> I find skate shoes to be just OK, since they tend to be really soft. 661 shoes would be better but I'd never buy shoes w/o trying them on first and no LBS here has 'em in stock.


Ya, i just bought some 661 4x4's. would it be a good idea to get elbow pads? i wasn't planning on getting any anytime soon.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

This is what I rock in the park.
Full-face
Thor MX gloves
Cheap elbow-pads
661 4X4's
Yeah....and no shirt. What a dumba$$. :bluefrown:

















Not too bad for an old guy.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

what good skate style helmets are you guys using? 

i like the giro xen, but considering the weather in chicago is cold for like 2/3 of the year, i don't mind getting something warmer (and cheaper).


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i use a Pro-Tec something. its like the original or something. it works well.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The other 1/3 of the year is hot and humid as hell. Today is the perfect example. Heat index is well over 100.

But for cheap, Bell Faction. Looks nice too.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The other 1/3 of the year is hot and humid as hell. Today is the perfect example. Heat index is well over 100.
> 
> But for cheap, Bell Faction. Looks nice too.


ya, i biked to work today and now i'm thinking, maybe that giro xen is a better idea. even in cold weather as long as i'm biking i think i can stay warm.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

i think i found a pretty sweet helmet that offers some chin protection but doesn't look like it'll be as hot as FF helmets:









https://www.met-helmets.com/ProdottiDet.jsp?idrub=293&idcat=13

what do you guys think? i think it might be hard to get a hold of in the states though.


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

fox tracer full face
giro xen xc lid
661 mullet

troy lee xc gloves

dainese or 661 racelight or something leg pads

dainese elbow when and if i even wear them




hope to purchase a dainese torso suit for my freeride escapades


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

aznsap said:


> i think i found a pretty sweet helmet that offers some chin protection but doesn't look like it'll be as hot as FF helmets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't offer a whole lot of protection, it's just a plastic jaw piece, a lot like the old Giro Switchblade helmets.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

actually, the Giro switchblade looks like a pretty sweet helmet. too bad they don't make it anymore. i'm not looking for a whole lot of protection since i won't be hardcore DH'ling. just full head protection and a little face so i don't end up scraping up my face or anything.


----------

